# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم الروت و مستلزماته(Root any Device) جــديــد Kingo ROOT V1.3.4

## Shamseldeen Victory

*Kingo ROOT V1.3.4*  *1. Launch android_root.exe*  *Click on Save file and wait until the end of the download* *   *   *2. Run android_root.exe*  *Click on the .exe file and begin installing* * *   *3. Follow setup instructions and run Android Root*  *Follow the instructions to finish installing Kingo and begin to run* **    * 
and open kingo     *   *Download, install and launch *  *   Free download Kingo Android Root, install it on you computer (Windows only), and then launch it. Make sure you have Internet access.      *  *Connect your device via USB*  *   Make sure USB Debugging mode is enabled on your Android device and allowed from your computer           *  *Click "ROOT" and wait*  *   Read the notification carefully and be aware of the risks involved in process.        *  *Root Succeeded*  *   Click "Finish" to reboot your device. Voila! Your device is now rooted by Kingo Android Root.      
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* **

----------


## mohamed73

تسلم حبيبي عالمتابعة

----------


## mojtabavan

> *Kingo ROOT V1.3.4*  *1. Launch android_root.exe*  *Click on Save file and wait until the end of the download* *   *   *2. Run android_root.exe*  *Click on the .exe file and begin installing* * *   *3. Follow setup instructions and run Android Root*  *Follow the instructions to finish installing Kingo and begin to run* **    * 
> and open kingo     *   *Download, install and launch *  *   Free download Kingo Android Root, install it on you computer (Windows only), and then launch it. Make sure you have Internet access.      *  *Connect your device via USB*  *   Make sure USB Debugging mode is enabled on your Android device and allowed from your computer           *  *Click "ROOT" and wait*  *   Read the notification carefully and be aware of the risks involved in process.        *  *Root Succeeded*  *   Click "Finish" to reboot your device. Voila! Your device is now rooted by Kingo Android Root.      
> download  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *  **

 
شكرا
 تحميل من الصعب

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

> شكرا
>  تحميل من الصعب

 *تمت المعالجة
راجع الرابط يعمل 100%*

----------

